# Ca vaut quelque chose?



## the wisp (21 Juillet 2010)

Je viens de mettre la main sur du bon vieux matos Apple.

J'ai donc:

Un Mac 7100/80 + clavier + souris en TBE
Un écran Apple Multiple Scan 17 Display (manque le volet servant à cacher les boutons) avec les câbles et la disquette (logiciel pour moniteurs multifréquences Apple).
9 disquettes d'installations pour Power Macintosh 7100/80, 7100/80AV, 8100/110, 8100/110AV dans le sachet d'origine.
Une boite de 9 disquettes Apple High-Density Disks neuves (la boite en contenait 10 à l'origine) avec les étiquettes apple encore sous plastique scellé.
Adobe Illustrator 5.5 en 7 disquettes.

J'ai eu ça à mon taf (offert par mon chef, sympa hein?).
Ce mac n'a quasiment pas servi car l'informaticien de la boîte n'utilisais que des PC. Il l'a donc rapidement mis au placard (c'est peut-être l'informaticien qu'il aurait fallut mettre au rebut).

Quelqu'un aurait-il une idée du prix auquel je pourrais revendre tout ça?


----------



## iMacounet (21 Juillet 2010)

Tu pourra vendre ça 50 ... 'Fin pour tout te dire je sais pas trop.


----------



## -oldmac- (21 Juillet 2010)

étant collectionneur les boite l'état de la machine la documentation compte beaucoup perso je dirais entre 40 et 80 pas plus ce genre de machine est commun donc voila


----------



## vega12 (21 Juillet 2010)

Comme les messages plus haut, je dirais autour de 50 euros.

L'Unité Centrale et les disquettes peuvent être facilement expédiés se qui augmente les possibilités de vente.

L'écran, par contre, ne vaut pas un kopek, trop difficile à envoyer par la poste ! Le jeu n'en vaut pas les chandelles...


----------



## the wisp (22 Juillet 2010)

Merci pour l'info.
Je prendrais quelques photos et mettrais ça en vente dans les jours qui viennent.


----------



## Gr3gZZ (22 Juillet 2010)

> Ce mac n'a quasiment pas servi car l'informaticien de la boîte  n'utilisais que des PC. Il l'a donc rapidement mis au placard (c'est  peut-être l'informaticien qu'il aurait fallut mettre au rebut).



C'est surement pour ça que 98% des admins reseau etc ont des pc.


----------



## melaure (22 Juillet 2010)

Ca va aussi dépendre de ta localisation si tu proposes un retrait du matériel à domicile. Bon courage si tu habites au milieu de Cantal ...


----------

